# Whats the most $$ you've ever paid for a car?



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

I just recently bought my spendiest slot ever. So how deep do your pockets go? And I mean for the purchase of any ONE car. Buying a huge lot including that one car you've been wanting and paying thousands doesnt count! Here's mine:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=220520538465&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

I know its pretty small potatoes to you T-Jet guys--I can hear some of you snickering right now--but before this, around $60 was the most Id ever paid for any of mine. Ive been bidding on these for many years now, but always got bid up. This guy wanted $6 to ship, so I bid $94.01, making my total cost a hundred bucks and a penny. Well thats exactly what I paid, and it was totally worth it! On the card, Ive seen these go well north of $200. This is better, since I dont have to break the seal to fire it up and enjoy it the way a slot was meant. And the US-1s are slow enough that even the worst wreck would barely scuff the paint. 

As you can see, its about as dead mint as you'll ever find without building a time machine and going back to '85. 


























I prolly spend WAY too much on slots, just like the rest of us. But there are some positives:

--Ive never ONCE bought any slot on credit. If I dont have the cash I dont buy it. 

--I never bid more than what I see the same car going for on a regular basis, and I dont usually get the 'have to have it' mentallity.

--Slots are usually a solid investment. If you stick to those rules, you can always get your money right back. Might lose a couple bucks, might make a few, but it'll all even out. I cant say that about all the nites out at the pub!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> Whats the most $$ you've ever paid for a car?


.
$40 for a Tomy Primus EX Denso Toyota NIP


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I'm thinkin which isn't too clear right now because I've had a head cold all week but I do remember paying $300.00 and change for A Candy Mustang. I'm not gonna say which one but I do have all three. Actually doubles on the red and green cars. But to me it was a very good deal.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

A few years back I gave $150 for a mail in AFX Petty Charger.  rr


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

when i first got back into slots (around 2001-2002), i got all excited about Thunderjets, since i only had AFX/MT/440s as a kid. so the first show i went to, i bought three original Tjets--a yellow XL500, a red Cougar, and a blue Firebird. Paid $40 each. Got home and was annoyed at myself that I could have had JL pullbacks for a couple bucks each and NOS chassis for something like $8 apiece and gotten the same driving experience with similar appearance. i still LOVE finding originals, but i try not to spend over $20 on any one car now... which means i don't do much shopping in the pretty glass cases at the shows, but rather in the same vendors' junk/dollar boxes and at flea markets/yard sales/thrift stores. Takes a lot longer, but that's part of the fun for me...

--rick


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Way back when HO Detroit was still making cars I paid $270 for a Road Runner, Olds 442 and a Vega. Took about 14 months to get them, but they were nice cars. A couple of years ago I sold the first two for more than I paid for them and figure the Vega was free. Nobody wants it anyway since AW repoped them.
hojoe


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

The most ever was 25.00. The least was $5.00 for a dozen vintage t jets.


----------



## ajd350 (Sep 18, 2005)

Olive t-jet Cobra. Set me back $302. Not too many cars I'd do that for, but many cars in my collection I paid about a buck or two each for 20-30 years ago when they were all over the place. That made it easier to justify.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

If I told you.you would think I should be commited.I should.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I paid $250 for an Alan Ginko custom built AFX super II back in 2002, and about $250 for a Dynabrute. $225 for an Aurora Batmobile, MIB. $200 for a Riggen Little read wagon wheelie car.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

$200.00 worth of trades for my Essex. worth every departed car....Thanks Kiwi...


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Call me CRAZY! I paid $555.55 for a prototype yellow 55 Chevy Aurora AFX push car. Don't know if it would be worth that much to some people. I saw it as probably the only time I would get a chance in my life to buy it, so I did. My son will probably ebay it in about 20 or 30 years from now. It will be his to do with as he pleases. I hope he gets a good penny for it. LOL By the way its not ever for sale by me. Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I paid $75.00 for a mint yellow tjet tow truck, but $79.00 for a NEWER white thunder willy's from johnny lightnings first release.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Can't really recall but my eye starts to twitch at anything over $30 :freak:


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

As long as you walk away happy - that's all that matters. It's also true that if you dollar cost average your total investment over your entire collection you can justify stepping a little bit outside of your comfort zone for the few special pieces that you really need to round out your collection. Keep in mind also that not everyone is driven by the same collecting motivation. I have little interest in vintage TJets even though they have the highest E-Bay value index. I much prefer the Aurora G-Plus cars, foreign issue Tomy and Life-Likes, and most every Tyco open wheel body ever made. My collecting interest is driven by my own fascination, not a collectors guide.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Can't really recall but my eye starts to twitch at anything over $30 :freak:


Ha ha ha!! My checkbook has a seizure over $25.00!! 

My most expensive slot wasn't a slot at all until I made it one. It set me back about $45.00 with the chassis and all the extras I put into it.


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Great posts, guys! I love stories like this, thats what the hobby is all about.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant recall ever paying more than 40 bux for a slot car; as I recall anyway. Granted I've spent more on "lots" and my periodic magnum parts orders.

My wife on the other hand, blew 300 + bones on....yes....of all things... an olive Aurora AC Cobra for one of my recent birthdays. :freak:

Bless her heart and god rest her soul...I coulda killed her! 

Now waisting precious and valuable "time" on slot cars is another topic in itself.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Call me CRAZY! I paid $555.55 for a prototype yellow 55 Chevy Aurora AFX push car. Don't know if it would be worth that much to some people. I saw it as probably the only time I would get a chance in my life to buy it, so I did. My son will probably ebay it in about 20 or 30 years from now. It will be his to do with as he pleases. I hope he gets a good penny for it. LOL By the way its not ever for sale by me. Have fun! Greg:wave:


Ahh yes I remember that car listed on the bay. A very nice push car proto. Here is a photo of it.


----------



## clausheupel (Jan 27, 2005)

*Most $$$/DM/EUR ever spent on a car...*

The by far most expensive car that I ever bought was this blue Faller Opel (dead mint, never seen a track for more than 45 years now):










I paid 250 DM way back then for her (which equals about 125 EUR or 180 $ today). I´d never ever spend that much on a single car again - everytime I pull her out of the collectors case I think about selling, but I doubt if I´d get that much back today...

On the other hand I was able to acquire quite some desirable cars really cheap (blurry auction pics, thrift store finds etc.), which brought back good money after cleaning and/or completing. 

By far the coolest deal was this one, that I caught on ePay for a ridiculous amount (probably everybody else thought it was a painted fake body) - turned out to be some kind of holy grail of the otherwise very common Faller Mercedes SL! A collector once offered me 500 EUR (still could bite my butt for refusing that offer...) - still got around 350 EUR when reselling the car on the bay years later:










So in the end I think I didn´t burn a lot of money with my collection (or what´s left of it today). I sold the major part of my vintage Faller stuff over the years and usually re-invested in mold making silicone, resin or traded for NOS chassis for my custom stuff (way more fun for me than pure collecting).

Relaxed greetings from the other side of the pond,

Claus


----------



## 55 Chevy Nut (Jan 30, 2007)

Yes, That is my sweet fifty fine, I mean five. I didn't think I would ever get the chance again so I had to buy it or never get it. I woulda went higher if the other guy would have. Thanks for postin a picture. I'm not that good with the computer thing. I do wonder how many were produced though. Anyone know? Have fun! Greg:wave:


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Moderators: Is there a way to hide this thread from our wife's view before I answer?


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

55 Chevy Nut said:


> Yes, That is my sweet fifty fine, I mean five. I didn't think I would ever get the chance again so I had to buy it or never get it. I woulda went higher if the other guy would have. Thanks for postin a picture. I'm not that good with the computer thing. I do wonder how many were produced though. Anyone know? Have fun! Greg:wave:


I believe there were six of each made. I also know that not all were made with the push-car chassis. Your also right that these don't show up that often.
Really not much is known about them.


----------



## Jerzferno (Aug 19, 2007)

Man - all those are way out of my range.


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Let's see the most I spent on a car ....... MMMmmmmm ........ Well that would be about $23,000 on my 2002 Grand Prix .... :jest:

As for slot cars ....... I paid $90 for a pair of Aurora Tjet Cougars. A green one and a blue one. Both in very nice condition. Guy wanted $110 but I got a deal by buying both.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I have bought separate collections of cars and HO buildings/stuff for hundreds of dollars in the past which were deals when you priced out the individual stuff.

The most I can recall spending in one place was at a weekend race at "Zipp's Outhouse" in Iowa;

BSRT G3R 910 SS chassis built and tuned by Gary Beedle = $110
Used DR30 electronic controller = $175
Racing tools and 'junk' = $200
2 night hotel stay = $120
Fuel for the GTO from IL to IA = $100

Racing and laughing with some of the best people in HO = Priceless.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*In 2002 I spent $80...*

... on a boxed (but opened) mint Good Humor truck. It was fun to "have" for a while, but I ended up selling it in 2008. I just never wanted to run it because it was in too good a condition. Live and learn... *nowadays* that kinda dough gets me a whole lot further than just one car...lol. nd


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

5.00 dollars . just ask my wife. She will tell you. lol


----------



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

Hey Fordcowboy, I know better and so does your WIFE.
hojoe


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

fordcowboy said:


> 5.00 dollars . just ask my wife. She will tell you. lol


That's funny FCB  You want to double your money back??? RM


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

The most was a Gen1 Tyco 440X2 neo car that Gary Beedle built for me in 1987, and that was $150. I'm not sure what the inflation factor would make that in 2010 dollars.

The most I've spent on a 1/32nd scale car was $138 for my current Ninco WRC Focus that has ball bearings, NC10 motor and ProRace pulleys and belts and SHORE A tires. 

For a single car, not modified, would be the nearly $60 for my Racer Sideways Riley Daytona Prototype.


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

fordcowboy said:


> 5.00 dollars . just ask my wife. She will tell you. lol


Lendelll,I remember selling you alot of those$5 cars in Indiana.Your wife kept checking on you.Fun Tom Stumpf


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

fordcowboy said:


> 5.00 dollars . just ask my wife. She will tell you. lol


hahahahaha!

Well played Cowboy!!!!


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

You guys are just trying to get me in trouble. If my wife reads this, she'll kick me out & I'll have to go sleep in my shed. Dang the bad luck! No kids, no pets, no phone. Just me & my tracks & cars.
--Fordcowboy


----------



## tomhocars (Oct 19, 2005)

Doesn't get any better.


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> You guys are just trying to get me in trouble. If my wife reads this, she'll kick me out & I'll have to go sleep in my shed. Dang the bad luck! No kids, no pets, no phone. Just me & my tracks & cars.
> --Fordcowboy


if she boots ya you can come sleep in my race room as long as ya bring your cars...lol...


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

How do you guy tell your beloved anyway. I was gonna try the car broke down and I spent the $$ there. Or i lost this weeks lunch money and had to replace it. She's on to the old I sold some stuff and bought some cars with it. So I have to come up with a new one and I need it before the credit card bill comes in. So help me out with an excuse if you could.


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

Depends upon where the credit card bill comes from as to the excuse. If it's a Hobby shop I think you are shot unless you have kids or grandkids you can claim gifts for (get them started in the hobby then you will have a built in excuse for some of the purchases). For all of the issues with PayPal I like it because it's my slush fund that does not get audited!


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

My most expensive slot car purchase comes with a story.

I got my first slot car set back when AFX's first came out. You know the "thingie" cars TOO MUCH and TURBO TURN ON. Well I got the set and could not get the cars to run properly. I guess as a 8 year old I needed wiring help sometimes. Anyhow we returned that "defective" set and got another set. Then I figured out how to read instructions and got the set working properly. We lived close to a Baseball field in Fairfax Va and I would ride my bike around collecting Sugar Daddy wrappers. I was able to get plenty enough of the wrappers but my mom would not part with the dough to send away for the "free" car. 

So when A Sugar Daddy Datsun came up on Ebay many many years ago it was just a matter of how badly the other guy wanted it. I ended up spending $510. for the thing. I printed out the results to keep the memory of how nutz I was. Then about 4 years after I got that one I found another nicer one for $125 so for a few years I had two of them. I went to a slot car show and sold the not as nice one for close to $700 but you know I miss having two of them to run (yes RUN) on the track at the same time.

About 30 years later I told my mom when she asked what was the most I've spent on a slot car and she started to cry God bless her. She's still around now and we laugh about it form time to time.

Dave


----------



## pukekohe (Jun 2, 2009)

I am not going to tell you the most a have spent on a car,because I wish to keep my anatomy the way it is at present and if my beloved was to read this thread IT WOULDNT!!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great stories abound here.


----------



## sjracer (May 25, 2008)

Not sure now the prices escape me at this time but I believe I bought an Elf Polifac for around $150 earlier this year and a a Tyco flip top Nomad banded w/o a box about 10 years ago for around $150. I also bough ta drag car that I believe ran 50 mph ( lightning at the time) from Alan Galinko about 8 years ago for $150. A few others that escape me at this time. My largest purchase to date was earlier this month $350 for a TKO quarter mile drag strip. The timing system will break the bank.


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

You guys are killing me with your "true" stories. I'd love to share but I won't. 17 years of marriage have developed my marital wisdom. Dangit I just installed guilt...stupid stupid me


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

The most I ever spent was 159$ on a Marx Lincoln HO slot car. I used it as a prototype to produce copies in resincast & sold a few & have a couple myself.Ther were engineered to fit the T-Jet type chassis's.Unfortunately I damaged one of the front posts went prepping it for the rubber mold but it is repaired.It also had repaired posts with epoxy but that's eBay for ya' !:freak:


Neal:dude:


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I paid $100 (Canadian) for a N.O.S. Quadralam armature. They are extremely rare and nothing is quite like the real thing. It's hard to imagine 68,000 rpm. That's over 1100 rotations per second.


----------



## RMMseven (Oct 22, 2004)

I'm not going to give an exact figure but last year I bought a real car, a '66 Plymouth Valiant convertible that you could drive home for less than one slot car in my collection.


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

The most I paid was for a Dodge TV Guide Mail In Petty Charger. $60.00 for the body only at the "Dolton" Midwest Show. Next place was Slot Car Johnnie's table for a $5.00 G-Plus chassis. About 3 years later I sold it for $105.00.

Randy.


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

The most I have spent on a slot car was $80 for a White Thunder 41 Willys Thunder Jet 500 m.i.b. Since I am a diecast collector cash and traded cars value would be $400 for one car.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

RMMseven said:


> I'm not going to give an exact figure but last year I bought a real car, a '66 Plymouth Valiant convertible that you could drive home for less than one slot car in my collection.



I beleive It !! Neal:dude:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

I spent $30 on one common Tyco #88 Monroe 440. I know I paid too much. It just was a car I always wanted as a kid. The first car I bought as an adult had a scratch on the roof. Now I need to find the STP Olds, and Buick Skoal Bandit cars. I know I cannot afford the Wrangler Jeans #2 or #3 cars.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

However much a Slottech Cheetah was about 10 years ago. Other than that about $100 for a Tyco Marlboro/Motta F1


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

The 65 Galaxy I made a few years back. Bought Pressure Pot, Food Containers, Dehydrator, Gallon of Silicone, Resin, $3.99 for the diecast , couple hours a day for a month before I figured out what I was doing. Wouldn't trade the experience. Helped me make any car I wanted.

Roger Corrie


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I've spent a couple hundred a couple different times and have yet to regret a single purchase.

I don't buy cars all that often, but if you buy what you like, you'll never be sorry you have them.


----------



## dnybsbl (Jan 20, 2010)

i spent $27 on a aurora t-jet yellow mangusta


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

With great regret I'll report I paid $175.00 for the Tomy Mario & Yoshi cars, but they are a set only package, so I guess I can't complain too much. 

PickeringtonDad


----------



## Crimnick (May 28, 2006)

Wizzard storm super stocks....have a pit box full of em...

For the collection?

About 20 bucks...


----------

